
The Ultimate Engineered Solar System - curtis
https://planetplanet.net/2017/05/03/the-ultimate-engineered-solar-system/
======
curtis
> _Smith and Lissauer ran simulations with not 2 or 3 but 42 Earth-mass
> planets sharing the same orbit! That is the maximum number of Earths that
> can fit along Earth’s present-day orbit. And guess what? It’s perfectly
> stable for billions of years._

